# What is that metallic smell?



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about skin infections. Last year Tesla had a pretty bad skin allergy which turned into a staph infection, which lead to some rapid hair loss, weight loss and hives. It was terrible, she was on different spectrums of antibiotics for most of last summer. This year we really wanted to get ahead of the infection and we’ve been keeping it at bay for the most part, sometimes she gets some bumps, but she has really done a good job at fighting off the infection, without us having to go back and put her on antibiotics. Unfortunately, I think we’re at a point where she needs to go to the vet. Her bumps are covering all of her extremities. The bumps are puss filled and smell metallic. She’s not scratching them, but they are getting really bad. I want to know if anyone else has encountered this and how you work through the issues other than antibiotics and steroids. Has anyone encountered the metallic, iron smell I noticed on her? Is this a yeast infection? Any suggestion with allergy specific supplements? 

Thanks in advance for giving me your experience with these issues and your suggestions to solve for the issues. 

Kim and Tesla.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Kim, I wish I could help you, but I know nothing about skin infections at all. I was hoping someone else might. It does sound like she needs to get back to the vet for some assistance right away. I do know that systemic staph infections are really nothing to mess around with (if it is, in fact, systemic). Better safe than sorry. Wish I could help you. Poor little Tesla!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried Benadryl? The vet prescribed it when Riley was sneezing and I noticed it also took care of her itching skin as well.


----------



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

I would recommend going to a dermatologist, over your normal veterinarian. The reason why is because while the Vet can treat the current infection - it doesn't sound like you know what exactly is causing it. This could be allergies to grass (crazy i know) I've seen dogs get horrible allergies in the summer months causing ear infections skin lesions etc, a dermatologist can do testing to tell you what the cause is so you can better work to prevent it from happening. Benadryl could help lessen the severity rather than going the steroids route straight away. You could also try an oatmeal bath with luke warm water if she'll let you and see if that soothes the skin a bit. Keep us posted hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

In addition to what Diana has just said, In the interim to relieve the symptoms, Lucas Paw Paw Ointment also works wonders on most things skin related. (If you can get it over there??)


----------

